# Eine Festplatte, Zwei Boards!



## chukks (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe Zwei Rechner in Zwei unterschiedliche Orte, es ist natürlich nerfig an zwei Orte, Bookmarks, Mails, Doku... zu haben
Ich habe mir gedacht OK, einfach, Zwei Wechselrahmen, eine Festplatte und das war es.
So einfach ist es nicht...
Es geht natürlich nicht nur um Favoriten... es geht um eine Entwicklungsumgebung, d.h ich habe eine Festplatte mit OS win XP, Server Applicationen...
Das Probleme ist dass die Platte nur mit dem System funktioniert, der für die installation verwendet wurde.
Die zwei rechner sind natürlich was die Hardware betrifft unterschiedlich, ich würde gern meine Platte mit den 2 Rechner verwenden.

Hat jemand schon so eine Problematik gehabt und gelöst
Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß an alle


----------



## saschahaeusler (8. Januar 2005)

Du müsstest an deinen Maschinen je ein Board mit OS haben, und die Registry für deine Programme spiegeln. Arbeiten musst du dann auf deiner mobilen Platte. Bei mir hat das aber schon geklappt. Check mal bei beiden BIOS, da gibt es irgendwo einen Punkt, wo du dem OS erlauben kannst, Einstellungen zu verändern, dann dauert allerdings das Booten um vielleicht 30s länger. So müssete es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## gothic ghost (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,
eine Möglichkeit wäre diese 
oder VPN und free VNC 
fürs VPN habe ich leider keinen Link.


----------



## dirigent (8. Januar 2005)

Windows bietet die Möglichkeit verschiedene Hardware-Profile anzulegen.
Beim Start das Zutreffende auswählen.
MfG
dirigent


----------



## chukks (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
und Danke für die schnelle Reaktion, finde ich klasse  
Das mit dem VNC oder ähnliches wird nix, firewalling, proxy...
Der Ansatz von saschahaeusler scheint passender zu sein, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, muss bei jedem Rechner eine Platte mit OS sein
Wenn ja was meinst du genau mit " Registry für deine Programme spiegeln" und wie?
Das mit dem BIOS wusste ich nich werde gleich nachsehen!

Gruß


----------



## chukks (8. Januar 2005)

Das mit dem Hardware Profile hört sich sehr gut an, das Problem ist das XP nur auf ein einziges PC sich starten lässt! Das ist der PC wo ich die OS installation durchgefürt habe!
Frage wie kann ich XP auf eine andere Kiste zum starten bringen


----------



## dirigent (8. Januar 2005)

rechte Maustaste auf Arbeitplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Hardware-Profile -> Profil kopieren -> in "Home" umbenennen -> Platte in anderen PC einbauen beim Starten "Home" auswählen -> Geräteinstallation durchlaufen lassen -> fertig

So in etwa: ;-) 
MfG
dirigent

p.s. Nicht vergessen die Netzwerkeinstellungen anzupassen.


----------



## saschahaeusler (8. Januar 2005)

Naja, das OS braucht Infos über Programme und die stehen in der Registry. Meistens sind das Pfade oder Seriennummern. Das merkst du, wenn du einen Programmordner verschiebst, läuft es unter Umständen nicht mehr. (Sorry für die Lücke da, ich hab irgendwo draufgeklickt)



Also entweder du suchst dir Dateien per Hand raus,
oder du installierst deine Programme noch einmal ins selbe Verzeichnis und das auf beiden OS's. So etwa wie bei einem Netzwerk, bei dem du einen Fileserver verwendest.
Oder du suchst dir ein Programm das für so was da ist.
Am besten machst du den 2. Vorschlag auf einem PC, machst ein komplettes Backup, und spielst das auf das zweite OS auf. Wenn ich ein Programm finde schrei ich.


----------



## chukks (8. Januar 2005)

Hi saschahaeusler,
jetzt kapiere ich nix mehr!
es sind 2 PCs, eine platte und ein OS!
XP startet nur bei einem PC und nicht beim zweiten, dirigent meint mit ein zusatz Profile wäre das Problem erledigt!
Au dem Zweitem PC, versucht er XP zu starten nach eine Weile wird ein auswahl menu angezeigt um XP normal oder im abgesichertem modus zu starten, keine diese Menupunkte schaft es XP zum laufen zu bringen..


----------



## dirigent (8. Januar 2005)

Du musst in "Home" den normalen Modus wählen und evtl auftretende Timeouts abwarten.
XP macht das schon!
MfG
dirigent


----------



## kasper (8. Januar 2005)

Geht es überhaupt mit WinXP? Es ist doch an der Hardware gelockt, mit der man es installiert hat. Wenn man einige Hardwareteile austauscht, dann musst man doch WinXP bei Microsoft neu freischalten lassen.


----------



## saschahaeusler (8. Januar 2005)

Ich glaub vielleicht musst du das nicht verstehen. Ich meinte wenn du zwei alte kleine Platten hättest köntest du auf DIE das OS aufspielen, stationär da lassen und dann auf deiner mobilen Platte arbeiten.
Dann hast du halt das Problem mit den Freischaltcodes nicht. Aber ob dir Microsoft zwei Schlüssel gibt.
Kann mir mal jemand sagen, ob ich zu primitiv oder zu fortgeschritten denke
Halt Geistesblitz: Warum legst du nicht zwei OS auf deine Platte. Das eine installierst du an einem PC, das andere am anderen. Dan schreibst du das in der Boot.ini noch um damit du auch immer weist, was du booten musst.


----------



## dirigent (8. Januar 2005)

@kasper:
Unter XP hab ich das noch nicht praktiziert.
Unter den vorherigen Versionen ging es unproblematisch.
Weshalb sollte Bill unter XP versch. Profile anbieten, wenn man sie nicht nutzen kann?
MfG
dirigent


----------



## chukks (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe das gerade mit dem Profile ausprobiert, es klappt nicht  
- Hab die Platte in Rechner 1 reingesteckt(Rechner 1 ist für die OS install verwendet worden)
- Hab XP hochgefahren und mein Profil kopiert, unter Eigenschaften hat man nur die Möglichkeit Einstellungen für Notebooks zu machen! ich habe dies aktiviert!
- Habe die Platte in Rechner 2 reingesteckt un neu gestartet, das Menu mit den zwei Profile wurde angezeigt, habe das zweite ausgewählt, das windows horizontal, weisslaufende Balken wurde angezeigt und das war es!
Ein blinkende Cursur bleibt oben links

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sowas nicht fonktionieren kann


HHIIIILLLLLFFFFFFFFEEEEE


----------

